# brown trout



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nothing compares to the impressive fish caught on the Madison, so makes my little fish barely over 6 pounds not worthy of posting. -)O(-


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

A couple of photos before it finds the net...


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Some how the last 3 images were cropped and cut off when posting? Need a filter for the lens any way to make some better water photos.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever man that looks like a great fish! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That is a nice one! How long was it?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> That is a nice one! How long was it?


I didn't measure it, just used a digital scale. It was a male so pretty short and stocky as you can tell from the photo and lower jaw. My net has a 16" opening and the side walls are 12" deep to the bottom layer of the net. Too many teeth so I didn't mess around with it too much. He is curved in the net and up the sides. Not the most photogenic fish, I would have taken a much closer examination and measurements of a female (fish).

I noticed the tail is cut off in that image also. :?:


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a great fish! The Madison monster was a freak... :wink:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nueces said:


> I would have taken a much closer examination and measurements of a female


 :shock: 1+ me too

oh and nice fish :mrgreen:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nueces, nice fish! That's worthy of posting. What did you use to catch it?

There are size limitations when you link images. I think your photos can't be more than 800 pixels tall and 600 pixels wide, otherwise it cuts them off. It usually takes some photo editing to get all of your photo in the forum.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Crap I posted a 4" brown trout that your trout eats for snacks! Nice one!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

RnF said:


> Nueces, nice fish! That's worthy of posting. What did you use to catch it?
> 
> There are size limitations when you link images. I think your photos can't be more than 800 pixels tall and 600 pixels wide, otherwise it cuts them off. It usually takes some photo editing to get all of your photo in the forum.


Thanks for the tips on photos and on the fish.

I used the olive streamer with the orange flash I sent you.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Nueces said:


> Need a filter for the lens any way to make some better water photos.


I think it helps to edit your photos a little too. Try opening them in a digital image software (photoshop, corel photo, I use microsoft digital image) and play around with the brightness and saturation. Try turning down the brightness and turning up the saturation. 
Here is a comparison:

[attachment=1:2c36il8w]neuces unedited.jpg[/attachment:2c36il8w]
[attachment=0:2c36il8w]neuces.jpg[/attachment:2c36il8w]

That thing is a toad! Is it a Utah fish?


----------

